
Ask HN: Why are Go coders using Docker? - marcus_holmes
I keep wondering if I&#x27;m missing a trick here. But I can&#x27;t see the justification for Docker for deploying a simple web server (with a database) to a cloud vm. Why are people doing this via Docker?
======
smt88
Usually the intended benefit would be reproducible, deterministic (at least as
close as possible) builds. This also makes your servers instantly destructible
and replaceable, which means the underlying metal is fungible and can be
changed very quickly.

Using the same Docker images in dev, you also get a production-like
environment for testing, which is important. It's hard not to use something
like Docker to solve that problem.

You could argue that scripted or declarative build systems are better for
either or both of those. There's at least some debate about it.

